# HydroCalc Software Ver. 10



## مصطفى الوكيل (5 أبريل 2020)

Applications:

 Friction Losses calculations in piping network.

 Irrigation.

 Fire sprinklers system.

 Water mist fire protection system.

 Domestic water pump calculation.

 The program is equipped with database engine.

 You can store, edit and retrieve your data.

 Print reports.

https://youtu.be/Yh4dQbAfLGU
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (5 أبريل 2020)

*Applications*:​


[*=left]Friction Losses calculations of piping network.
[*=left]Irrigation piping.
[*=left]Fire sprinklers system.
[*=left]Water mist fire piping.
[*=left]Domestic water pump estimation.
[*=left]It is equipped with database engine.
[*=left]You can store, edit and retrieve your data anytime.
[*=left]You can Print reports.
[*=left]It can transform your calculations to drawing and export it to AutoCAD.
[*=left]It can export your calculations to Excel.
[*=left]It equipped also with Lite CAD software.
[*=left]It is equipped also with unit convertor software.


----------

